# Internet explorer 8 for windows 7 64 bit



## W_Tillmans

Need explorer 8 for one of my college classes, but i absolutely cannot find it to download anywhere!

If anyone could help me find it that would be great


----------



## dlee7283

this torrent is fine to use since you have a genuine copy of windows

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4783660/Internet_Explorer_8_Final

or you can try this

http://www.filestube.com/8ff417f61ee08f5e03eb/go.html


----------



## W_Tillmans

Can't torrent at school


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W_Tillmans;12182059*
> Can't torrent at school


http://www.filestube.com/96d3b7076953437f03ea/go.html


----------



## Spct

nevermind... no win7 link


----------



## blupupher

HERE is a "Optimized for Google" version.

Won't IE 8 for Vista do what you need?


----------



## W_Tillmans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct;12182106*
> nevermind... no win7 link


ive looked at their site before, but cannot find a download for windows 7 :/

and the filetube site is pretty sketchy, maybe its just me


----------



## W_Tillmans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher;12182124*
> HERE is a "Optimized for Google" version.
> 
> Won't IE 8 for Vista do what you need?


Is there an optimized version for 64 bit windows 7?

IE 8 for vista won't even install for this computer, says it does not support the OS.

Thanks for you help guys.


----------



## ShortySmalls

i always thought IE on windows 7 was already 8... what version is pre-installed with 7?


----------



## W_Tillmans

internet explorer 8 was installed a while ago, but got uninstalled. Now it seems impossible to get back on.


----------



## t0adphr0g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;12182282*
> i always thought IE on windows 7 was already 8... what version is pre-installed with 7?


Internet Explorer 8 is pre-bundled with Windows 7.

Here is the Microsoft link to the IE8 download: http://ie8.msn.com/microsoft/internet-explorer-8/en-us/ie8.aspx


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g;12182312*
> Internet Explorer 8 is pre-bundled with Windows 7.
> 
> Torrenting software that comes with legitimate software is just asking for trouble...


Yup.


----------



## tw33k

open control panel and click Programs and Features. On the left you'll see Turn Windows Features On/Off. Click it. Once it's loaded make sure IE 8 is ticked and click OK


----------



## W_Tillmans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g;12182312*
> Internet Explorer 8 is pre-bundled with Windows 7.
> 
> Here is the Microsoft link to the IE8 download: http://ie8.msn.com/microsoft/internet-explorer-8/en-us/ie8.aspx


Thats it thanks









I realize that it is prebundled with it, but IE8 had been deleted and needed to find a download for it! Thanks again.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

lol, how can you delete something from microsoft on windows ,
i wouldn`t dare to try it cause if my windows gets mad at me if screwed...
maybe with the original install cd you can try to repair windows and hope that it restores it.


----------



## MChaves

Ive been looking for that link all over the place :S

Anyway, thanks for the link Toad


----------

